# 5'9" guys...what size are you riding?



## 2ndGen

*5'9" guys...what size are you riding? 

I'm 5'9" with a 33" inseam. 
I ride a 56cm Trek frame.

Just curious as to what guys about my size with similar inseams (give or take an inch) are riding.*


----------



## estone2

2ndGen said:


> *5'9" guys...what size are you riding?
> 
> I'm 5'9" with a 33" inseam.
> I ride a 56cm Trek frame.
> 
> Just curious as to what guys about my size with similar inseams (give or take an inch) are riding.*


54-56 depending. 110-120mm stem. I think my inseam is 32". Might be less, though. It's between 30 and 32.


----------



## 2ndGen

estone2 said:


> 54-56 depending. 110-120mm stem. I think my inseam is 32". Might be less, though. It's between 30 and 32.


I'm riding with a 110 stem myself.


----------



## mpk1996

i'm 5'8" with a 30" inseam and ride a 52 with a 130 stem (53.5 top tube). i would say a 54-56 would be in the ball park. kinda depends on the headtube size and how much saddle to bar drop you want. need to look at top tube length too. although with your inseam, most bikes will have a top tube that will fit you


----------



## 2ndGen

I'm comfortable on my bike as is.

I mounted a 55" and a 58". 
It was like Goldilocks syndrome.
One was way too much.
The other was too compact.
The 56" seemed to be "jusssst right". 

LBS owner I hit the other day found it odd that I'd ride a 56cm as if it was too big for me. 
Made me wonder if there was something odd or wrong with my preference. 
I personally like a stretched-out aggressive stance on my bike.


----------



## balatoe

I am 5'-9" with 31" inseam. I ride a 54 with a 100mm stem.


----------



## Opus51569

The Speedster is a 56. The Pilot is a 58. The Pilot with a 110mm stem is a little too large, but the geometry is relaxed enough that I've gotten used to it. The Speester feels right for me.


----------



## ph0enix

5'9"/31in - ride a 54 with 90mm stem (Cannondale Six). I sat on a 54 Cervelo R3 today and it felt smaller than my bike though. The Madones feel smaller as well.


----------



## FLFlyer

5'9" and 32" inseam, ride a Look 585 medium which is a 53 and a 90mm stem - had a 110mm on it and was really stretched out. Also have a Kuota which is a 54. Kuota 54 seems smaller than the Look.


----------



## balatoe

Interesting... I have a 585 as well. My stem is 100mm and it's perfect for me.


----------



## jimmythekidd

Giant TCR Advanced in a medium with a 100mm stem, previously rode a Cannondale in a 56 with a 100mm as well. Both felt/feel pretty darn good.


----------



## chocy

5'9 with 31.5 inseam.

I have 53cm TT with 120mm stem. 
I tried 110 stem makes it cramped and hurts my lower back and shoulder.amd 130 makes bike handle weird.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

I ride a Cervelo RS 54cm (546mm top tube) with 100mm stem...5'9" with 32" inseam.


----------



## CleavesF

54cm - 110mm
54cm - 120mm 
49cm - 130mm
18" - 100mm
18.5" - 90mm

And they fit! crazy! 5'8.5" inseam of 31"


----------



## maximum7

I'm 5'9" with a true 33" inseam (measured from sit bone). I have a short torso and a short reach. Which means even though you're 5'9", it doesn't mean you will fit a "standard for your height" bike. 
I ride a 585 Optimum which is actually a true 53 TT, 160mm HT., 90mm stem, negative position. 


> 5'9" and 32" inseam, ride a Look 585 medium which is a 53 and a 90mm stem - had a 110mm on it and was really stretched out. Also have a Kuota which is a 54. Kuota 54 seems smaller than the Look


Seldom does a bike actually measure what it says on the frame. 
The 585 Origin actually has a 54.5 TT


----------



## ultimobici

maximum7 said:


> I'm 5'9" with a true 33" inseam (measured from sit bone). I have a short torso and a short reach. Which means even though you're 5'9", it doesn't mean you will fit a "standard for your height" bike.
> I ride a 585 Optimum which is actually a true 53 TT, 160mm HT., 90mm stem, negative position.
> 
> Seldom does a bike actually measure what it says on the frame.
> The 585 Origin actually has a 54.5 TT


Or to put it another way - learn to read geometry charts properly and measure relevant dimensions or you'll be in all sorts of trouble!!


----------



## ultimobici

2ndGen said:


> *5'9" guys...what size are you riding?
> 
> I'm 5'9" with a 33" inseam.
> I ride a 56cm Trek frame.
> 
> Just curious as to what guys about my size with similar inseams (give or take an inch) are riding.*


You're about the same height as me but with more of your height in your legs. So I presume that the lower front end on the 54 felt like there was too much drop? What stem did you go with?

Both my rides have 54cm top tubes. 5'9" ish with 32" cycling inseam.


----------



## 2ndGen

ultimobici said:


> You're about the same height as me but with more of your height in your legs. So I presume that the lower front end on the 54 felt like there was too much drop? What stem did you go with?
> 
> Both my rides have 54cm top tubes. 5'9" ish with 32" cycling inseam.


My stock stem is 110.


----------



## rbart4506

I'm a tad under 5'-9" and ride a 54...No clue what my inseam is...

My most important dimensions are the top tube and head tube length...

Seat height is easily adjusted...


----------



## Seoulhawk

Jamis Xenith Team 56 but to be honest I should have gotten a 54 I think the 56 is just a bit too big.


----------



## shanabit

5'9 here with a 29" inseam, longer torso. 

52cm with a 100 stem. Fits like a glove


----------



## Cpk

I'm 5' 9.75" (always thought I was taller when I was younger, but I'm not )

Anywho just measured again and it seems that my cycling inseam is a 32.5". My prior ride was a 56cm with a 55.5cm TT and it fit well, don't know what the head tube was.

My new ride is a Wilier, that I bought used and it has a 54.5 TT and a 145mm head tube, actually it seemed to measure 147 which I found a bit odd but that what the tape says.

It came with a 120mm stem and it seems a bit tight, but I just bought a 130 stem so I think that that will resolve it.


----------



## Cpk

sorry for the double post I was trying to delete the msg. and move the post


----------



## anhinga

5'9", 30" inseam, 54 cm frame/100cm stem : Felt F3C - fits perfectly


----------



## Scott B

2ndGen said:


> *5'9" guys...what size are you riding?
> 
> I'm 5'9" with a 33" inseam.
> I ride a 56cm Trek frame.
> 
> Just curious as to what guys about my size with similar inseams (give or take an inch) are riding.*


30" inseam, all my bikes have between a 53.5-54.5cm top tube and a 52-53cm seat tube. Stumpy legs, smaller size.


----------



## Topher

I'm 5'9.5'' with a 32 inch inseam. 

Bikes:

Merlin CR Works (compact geo) - size medium, 55.5 effective TT
CDale six13 - effective TT 55
Bob Jackson World Tour - TT 56.5 - set up more relaxed - high handlebar, almost no saddle to handlebar drop
TT Bike - 53.5 TT - steep seat tube angle, etc.


----------



## labmonkey526

I think for this type of question you need a ton of data points, because people (even everyone 5'9") and components are so different.

Gender	M
Inseam	31 in
Trunk	25 in
Forearm	14 in
Arm	24.5 in
Thigh 23 in
Lower Leg	20.5 in
Sternal Notch	56 in
Total Body Height	69 in

Ride a 2009 Wilier Izoard:
Size M
Seat Tube c-c 47.0
Seat Tube c-t 53.0
Effective Top Tube 53.8
Head Tube 14.5
Seat Tube Angle 74.5
Head Tube Angle 73

I have 100 mm deda big logo stem that I ride with a positive rise and 30 mm of stack spacers on the fork and it is just a hair too compact, but I like the height. I go back and forth on the rise. I have a deda zero 100 handlebar that is 44cm outside to outside, drop 128 mm, reach: 75 mm.

I like to ride a bit more upright and relaxed and I do NOT like an extended cockpit. I had a 110 mm stem prior that felt too long even in a positive rise.

I am moving to a Look 585 Optimum and will most likely move back to a 110 stem with positive rise or the 100 flat since it has 5mm shorter top tube and ~15mm longer head tube than the Izoard.

Additionally, I ride with a BB-to-Saddle Position of ~680mm. 

Finally, I'm old (38) and not as flexible as I once was, plus I am ~185# - when I was 17 and 120# with a 28" waist I would probably be riding more aggressively.
Hope that helps!


----------



## TXKestrel

i ride a 48cm with a 90mm stem. long legs short torso...


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

TXKestrel said:


> i ride a 48cm with a 90mm stem. long legs short torso...


Wow, how much seatpost do you have sticking out?


----------



## BCJek

5'9" or just under, and a 31" inseam. I ride a 54cm Kona Jake the Snake, and have a longish stem [I'm in bed with a sore back so I can't actually see it right now - and don't say it's because of my long stem..!], probably 130mm.


----------



## Cpk

Got the 130mm stem and it is truly amazing what 10mm will do!!    :thumbsup: 

Seriously the bike went from ok and a bit cramped to perfect feeling size-wise (saddle is a different story 130 sit-bones and a 134mm saddle equals no good, and I really wanted my prologo to work!) the other difference is it for some reasons is now super stable going downhill, not like it was shaky before, it was fine, better then my other ride but nothing like it is now. I bombed a pretty steep hill yesterday and just had the hugest smile on my face; it goes downhill like a cruise missile!!

***Note: ok I still don't have the posting on this forum down yet cause I wanted this to post under the main body of the thread not here, oh well***


----------



## CleavesF

Cpk said:


> Got the 130mm stem and it is truly amazing what 10mm will do!!    :thumbsup:


+1

After coming down with a "build a bike" addiction, I figured it was best to always stock on hand 90mm to 130mm stems in my drawer.


----------

